# No more Fantasy Mock drafts



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

We had the same problem last season with people creating Fantasy Mock drafts and before it becomes a big problem this season I am letting everyone know that they all belong in the Fantasy Lounge forum. Any Fantasy mock drafts threads that are created from now on will be deleted. Please save yourself some time and create them in the Fantasy lounge. 

If you wish I can post a link to the Fantasy mocks in this thread.


----------

